# csl wheel replicas



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*tire choice*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I like the idea of a 255 or 265 in front and the 275 or even 285 rear!
> 
> But are we talking 265-35 here or 265-30?
> I am having trouble finding any 265-35's made by anyone who also makes the 275 or 285 -30 rears.
> ...


well, the goodyear eagle makes a 265/30/19 which, with a 275/30 in the rear would be quite spectacular. But, do not suffer over it because the difference isn't huge if you go to the 255/35 and the 275/30 or 285/30 - when the wheels come in, or when we let you know they are shipping, get in touch with me and i can help out - if you need any help. remember, we have offsets that will look very aggresive regardless of what you plan to run on . that's why we changed the rear to a 25 offset - so few really aggresive tire choices in 19's so we figured we may as well stick the wheel out there a bit more. a 275 is still a monster for the street!


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*toyo also makes this size*



shep01 said:


> well, the goodyear eagle makes a 265/30/19 which, with a 275/30 in the rear would be quite spectacular. But, do not suffer over it because the difference isn't huge if you go to the 255/35 and the 275/30 or 285/30 - when the wheels come in, or when we let you know they are shipping, get in touch with me and i can help out - if you need any help. remember, we have offsets that will look very aggresive regardless of what you plan to run on . that's why we changed the rear to a 25 offset - so few really aggresive tire choices in 19's so we figured we may as well stick the wheel out there a bit more. a 275 is still a monster for the street!


T1S has a 265/30 and a 275/30/19 - again - a very square set-up with great balance. downside is the reduced sidewall up front for a little more rim protection and comfort - like i said - it is all a trade off. everyone running 245/35 and 275/30 seem to be very happy.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm pretty late to this party, but as I'm planning to place an order for a new M3 soon, I'm looking at wheel choices. Any updates here?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*initial order is in*



Mr. E said:


> I'm pretty late to this party, but as I'm planning to place an order for a new M3 soon, I'm looking at wheel choices. Any updates here?


but the wheels will be available - more information email [email protected] we are presently in process of finalizing a custom order for an 18" wheel that will be a square set upo in 91/2x18 e.t. 35 so it can be rotoated, allow for a great neutral ride on the street and double as a great track wheel as well. It will be 18-19 lbs and fully forged 1-pc also made by champion motorsports for our design and specifications.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

So it's still not out? I guess that means the CSL wheels I saw on a silver 04 M3 on my way to work this morhing were the real thing? :dunno:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*most likely*



Kaz said:


> So it's still not out? I guess that means the CSL wheels I saw on a silver 04 M3 on my way to work this morhing were the real thing? :dunno:


 the wheels that are creeping in are take-offs, from csl's that are upgrading. the stock sizes do not clear big brakes. we are making fittments that will, and upsizing both ends (ours are to be 9"/10")


----------



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

RG4 in the flesh...came out very nice !!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

VERY nice! :bigpimp:


----------

